# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Chương trình Tour Nha trang - tour giá rẻ

## asia_nt01

Chương trình Tour Nha trang - tour giá rẻ


Giá từ: 995.000 VNĐ
Thời gian: 3 Ngày 3 Đêm
Phương tiện: Ô tô
Liên hệ: 0934777749 Mr Duy   0985784084 Ms Loan

ĐÊM 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐẾN NHA TRANG

20:00 Đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm trên đường đi. Tiếp tục lộ trình đi Nha Trang .
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tham gia các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn trên xe như “Đi tìm ẩn số, Bí mật cuối cùng, hành trình Đất Việt, Chiếc nón kỳ diệu…vui nhộn với nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn.

NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG - BÃI DÀI
Buổi sáng: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm, đoàn nhận 30% số phòng làm vệ sinh. Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan Bãi Dài một bãi biển sạch trong và còn khá hoang sơ của Nha tour nha trang Trang.
Đoàn tự do tắm biễn, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển, thưởng thức Hải Sản với giá rẻ tại đây (tự túc), ngắm nhìn tòa nhà Damond Bay (trung tâm tổ chức sự kiện hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ).
Về lại Nha Trang đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Về khách sạn - nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều - tối: Khởi hành đi tham quan Chùa Long Sơn, Nhà thờ Đá, những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Nha Trang tham quan KDL suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ Ôn Tuyền Thủy Liệu Pháp ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm khoáng bùn (chi phí tự túc).
Đoàn dùng bữa Tiệc liên hoan thay cho bữa cơm chiều.
Tự do dạo phố biển hoặc tham quan quảng trường 2/4, thưởng thức kem 4 mùa tại Four Seasons Nha Trang.

NGÀY 02: du lich nha trang CON SẺ TRE - VINPEARL -LAND
Buổi sáng: Xe đưa đoàn ra cảng Cầu Đá - xuống tàu ra khơi khám phá vịnh Nha Trang. Đoàn đến với KDL Con Sẻ Tre, quý khách nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tại đây, Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre. Vừa dùng cơm vừa ngắm khung cảnh tuyệt vời của Biển Nha Trang với những làn gió mát dịu và tiếng sóng du dương của biển cả.

Chiều - tối: Quý khách lên tàu đưa đoàn ra KDL Vinpearl Land (tự túc). Tại đây Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi hấp dẫn, mới lạ, hiện đại hoặc thưởng thức phim 4 chiều hiện đại. Quý khách qua khu vực Thủy Cung ngắm nhìn cả thế giới đại dương trên mặt đất với rất nhiều loài cá đẹp. Quý khách có thể tắm biển và chơi các trò chơi khach san nha trang trong Water World. Khoảng 19h quý khách thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng tại Vinpearl Land sau đó quay trở về Nha Trang đi bằng cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Thế Giới (3,2km).
Về lại Nha Trang đoàn thưởng thức đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa thay cho bữa cơm chiều.

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG - TP.HCM
Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn mua sắm đặc sản tại TTTM Chợ Đầm.
Khởi hành về lại Cái Bè, trên đường về đến Phan Rang đoàn ghé thưởng thức đặc sản Rượu mật nho Phan Rang (nếu quý khách có nhu cầu)
Dùng cơm trưa tại Cà Ná..
Về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan, Chia tay chúc sức khỏe Quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại.

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM
Xe tham quan Aero Space 45 chỗ đời mới: ti vi, băng đôi, ghế bật, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch
KHÁCH SẠN Khách sạn 2 sao: Cầu Vồng, Banme, Thiên Tân, Inodchine…
Tiện nghi trong phòng: máy lạnh, tivi, điện thoại, hệ thống nước nóng, . . vệ sinh khép kín . Phòng từ 2 - 3 - 4 khách
ĂN UỐNG Tiêu chuẩn : Bữa sáng - 30.000 vnd/k
Bữa chính - 60.000 vnd/k
Ăn sáng ngày đâu: hủ tíu, bánh mì ôpla, . . . giải khát cafê, nước ngọt, .
Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 món ngon, hợp vệ sinh (thực đơn đính kèm)
Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. HDV tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt, ca hát.
BẢO HIỂM Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ. Thuốc Y tế thông thường
QUÀ TẶNG Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước 0.5l / ngày / người và xổ số vui có thưởng.

GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM

Từ 01  dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí (hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi tính 50% giá vé (ngủ ghép cùng gia đình).
THAM QUAN Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
Thuế VAT
Tiền Tip dành cho HDV + tài xế (Nếu có)
Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

